# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  review pakan koi hiro dari CP

## freddy_tan

Apakah ada yang meggunakan pakai koi hiro dari CP di forum ini? mohon reviewnya kalau ada, terima kasih

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fm88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## freddy_tan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## miggbelz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Trimbil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tonigus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

